# Massive Wiper at Berlin



## GarrettHilliard (Sep 8, 2020)

Caught my biggest wiper to date on Berlin this past weekend. I was bass fishing and caught her on a chatterbait on a shallow rocky point. Absolutely insane fish. Weighed 11lbs 3oz.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

THAT is one helluva nice catch!! Congrats.
Mike


----------



## Muskie04 (May 15, 2012)

GarrettHilliard said:


> Caught my biggest wiper to date on Berlin this past weekend. I was bass fishing and caught her on a chatterbait on a shallow rocky point. Absolutely insane fish. Weighed 11lbs 3oz.
> View attachment 469617


----------



## Muskie04 (May 15, 2012)

What a beautiful fish! That had to a blast!!!


----------



## Fishcreamer (Apr 16, 2021)

Muskie04 said:


> What a beautiful fish! That had to a blast!!!


Great catch


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice catch and nice picture.


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Looks to be eating well ..... nice catch


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

What an absolute brute! That thing has shoulders lol! 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

What is it ?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Ron Y said:


> What is it ?


Called a hybred striped bass— wipers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

GarrettHilliard said:


> Caught my biggest wiper to date on Berlin this past weekend. I was bass fishing and caught her on a chatterbait on a shallow rocky point. Absolutely insane fish. Weighed 11lbs 3oz.
> View attachment 469617


Nice one! hop


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ironman172 said:


> Looks to be eating well ..... nice catch


Indeed! Maybe they are chowing down on that overabundance of shad in Berlin. Could be the reason they were stocked.


----------



## JayW (Apr 12, 2015)

WOW. That’s a fish we’re all jealous of, great catch!


----------



## Ddog0587 (Nov 28, 2006)

Beast of a hybrid for sure. Congrats


----------



## Crankbait-Crazy (Feb 25, 2020)

Great catch! That had to be a fun fight. Betcha he peeled some line off the reel. 😊


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Damn! I want one! I'd be happy with half that size.


----------



## walleye30 (Dec 25, 2019)

Awesome fish!!!!! Those Big Wipers are a lot of fun.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Amazing fish! Made the rest of your day seem boring!


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Awesome fish for sure. .....


----------



## Crack77 (Mar 19, 2021)

Great catch!
A little off topic, does anyone fish Arthur for the hybrids? Should be heating up around now.


----------



## GarrettHilliard (Sep 8, 2020)

shot1buck said:


> Amazing fish! Made the rest of your day seem boring!


That's what's crazy, that was my only fish of the day


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Jeeze that thing is a fatty fatty 2x4.


----------



## buck16on (Feb 10, 2014)

GarrettHilliard said:


> Caught my biggest wiper to date on Berlin this past weekend. I was bass fishing and caught her on a chatterbait on a shallow rocky point. Absolutely insane fish. Weighed 11lbs 3oz.
> View attachment 469617


Great catch. I catch them periodically on top water when they're busting shad at the surface but it's fast and hectic keeping up with the moving splashing trying to stay close enough to cast a top water lure at them but it's a riot when you get one on.


----------



## GarrettHilliard (Sep 8, 2020)

buck16on said:


> Great catch. I catch them periodically on top water when they're busting shad at the surface but it's fast and hectic keeping up with the moving splashing trying to stay close enough to cast a top water lure at them but it's a riot when you get one on.


I've watched em bust and I've thought about trying to get on some schoolies. After catching this one I might get a little more serious about it lol


----------

